# Metformin and Anadin Extra?



## Bambino77 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi

I've been getting really bad headaches all week and been taking Anadin Extra for this. I haven't started tx yet (due to start ICSI end of the month) but started on Metformin this morning. I was just wondering if I can still take the Anadin Extra while taking Metformin?

Thanks
x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Bambino77,
Hope the headaches have eased already   You can take the Anadin Extra if you need to while you are on Metformin, however try not to use them too much as they can actually make headaches worse if you take them for too long.

All the best for ICSI     
Maz x


----------

